# New Jon Boat Club! DSJBA



## iTJLee

For more details visit:http://www.dsjbanglers.com
http://www.facebook.com/dsjba


100% payback
$25 membership fee
$50 tournament entry

2017 Schedule

1/7 High Falls (9.9HP)
2/11 Still Branch (Electric Only)
3/11 Big Lazer WMA (No HP Limit/IDLE SPEED)
3/25 Lake Juliette (25HP)
4/8 Lake Meriwether (Electric Only)
4/22 Lake Varner (Electric Only)
5/6 Lake Lucas (Electric Only)
5/20 J.W. Smith (Electric Only)
6/3 Still Branch (Electric Only)
6/17 Lake Varner (Electric Only)
7/8 High Falls (9.9HP)
7/22 Big Lazer WMA (No HP Limit/IDLE SPEED)
8/12 Lake Meriwether (Electric Only)
8/26 Lake Juliette (25HP)
9/9 Lake Lucas (Electric Only)
9/30 J.W. Smith (Electric Only)
10/14 DSJBA Championship (TOP 10)

Championship Lake will be voted on the Wednesday before the championship tournament.
​
​


----------



## iTJLee

First tournament January 7th @ High Falls. $25 a person membership fee. $50 a boat entry.


----------



## iTJLee

Due to the nasty weather that's predicted to hit us friday night on into saturday morning, the High Falls tournament this weekend is cancelled! The next scheduled tournament is February 11th at Still Branch.


----------



## bsanders

Oh come on!.....dont let a little snow and ice stop you!!!.........Good decision! The possibility for bad weather isn't something to chance for a day of fishing.


----------



## iTJLee

Still Branch this Saturday 2/11! 
Gate opens at 8am.
Hope to see everyone there early so we can get everyone signed up and ready to launch boats once the gate opens.
Tournament will end at 3pm.
Lake is off limits 2 days prior to tournament date.

$50 a boat
$25 a person membership


For any other questions feel free to call or text me at 678-590-9535 or visit our website.

www.dsjbanglers.com


----------

